# Pokémon Presents February 26th - Diamond & Pearl remakes, Pokémon Legends Arceus (open world RPG)



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 26, 2021)

Again I'm ready for disappointment.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2021)

I think pretty much everything has been leaked at this point.
Not impressed


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 26, 2021)

same if they don't I'd be shocked

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MrShawnTRods said:


> I think pretty much everything has been leaked at this point.
> Not impressed


let's hope they don't cancel d/p remakes like they did the zelda live action


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 26, 2021)

No question about it, I am ready to be hurt again.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 26, 2021)

MrShawnTRods said:


> I think pretty much everything has been leaked at this point.
> Not impressed


what does it take for you to be impressed?


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2021)

right now in time and space. im hyped.


----------



## James_ (Feb 26, 2021)

I am prepared. I got Doritos and salsa.

edit: why the fuck is everyone liking this


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Feb 26, 2021)

It begins.


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 26, 2021)

can't wait for the jokes about the Brilliant D and the Shining P


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lol here comes the huge dissapointment salt.


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh this historical overview is cool.


----------



## James_ (Feb 26, 2021)

*CABLE CABLE CABLE*


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 26, 2021)

Annoying hashtags aside, this is a really high production value piece. I dig it


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 26, 2021)

What a way to begin, announcing an already announced game loool

EDIT: It looks really good tho, shows how a non GF pokemon game should look on the switch.


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2021)

BOOK!

EXPANSION PAK! 

DUNGEON!


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Feb 26, 2021)

Yeah but It looks amazing.


----------



## James_ (Feb 26, 2021)

_i am going to play this_


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> BOOK!
> 
> EXPANSION PAK!
> 
> DUNGEON!


But I just got out of BED.


----------



## James_ (Feb 26, 2021)

*THEY FUCKING DID IT*


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 26, 2021)

Well. Those are definitely graphics, that's for sure.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2021)

Great, the chibi rumor was true and overworld looks like shit.

GG Nintendo.


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Feb 26, 2021)

Noice

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

YES YES YES


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow I legit bitched about how they dont make top down pseudo 2D/3D games anymore and then they do it, I have to buy it now.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow, BOTW Sinnoh looks great


----------



## James_ (Feb 26, 2021)

*open world

i'm crying*


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2021)

Not sure how to feel about this. lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 26, 2021)

Inb4: BLACK SCREEN ON POKEMON LEGENDS ARCUS, HOW TO FIX?


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 26, 2021)

HOLY SHIT TWO GAMES?


----------



## ombus (Feb 26, 2021)

Main series game is trash now they have to make remakes the same... couldnt they use lets go graphics ? they were better than these...


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 26, 2021)

that overworld graphic style looks... well, I guess that you shouldn't fix it if it ain't broken.

Now Pokémon Legends is the real step forward that SW/SHY should had in the first place, it looks excellent.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

What the hell, Nintendo? What is that? Chibi Diamond/Pearl? I'm buying both. 

The Arceus game looks siiiick.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 26, 2021)

everyone's shitting on the overworld graphics...
despite the fact that tons of people have been complaining about the lack of a game in the old kinda-top-down style for a while...
*and these two groups of people intersect...*


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm gonna hoard Riolu and Buneary on my copy once it comes out. lol


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2021)

Mother of Arceus !


GOD DAMN!


----------



## SaberLilly (Feb 26, 2021)

i'll give it a go, worst case is its just "meh"


----------



## Physix (Feb 26, 2021)

Is it just me or is the visual art style of this game just a big no no?


----------



## _v3 (Feb 26, 2021)

It's ugly as all hell. Why use the link's awakening remake art style???


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 26, 2021)

That was it?


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

The remake looks like fucking shit, like a fucking mobile game.
And that Breath of the Pikachu had less frames than a still image jesus fucking christ I'm so tired of this.


----------



## prism_ (Feb 26, 2021)

All the wait, for me the most anticipated remakes and they fuck it up big times imho, arceus stuff looked okay though.


----------



## ombus (Feb 26, 2021)

still think should have used botw engine... using sw/sh engine worse idea ever.. game looks bad


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2021)

I love it!! Obviously the graphics are weak on the DPPt remakes and the Arceus game had the saddest framerate but I DONT CARE, THEY LOOK AWESOME. GIVE!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 26, 2021)

I like the look of the D/P remakes. I had a hard time getting into them originally so hopefully I don't have that issue with these lol
Pokemon Legends looks interesting as well. 

They actually did a good job with this Pokemon Presents.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

Anyone else annoyed that they keep pronouncing "Arceus" wrong? (It's Are-see-us)


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Great, the chibi rumor was true and overworld looks like shit.
> 
> GG Nintendo.





shamzie said:


> Wow I legit bitched about how they dont make top down pseudo 2D/3D games anymore and then they do it, I have to buy it now.



These reactions. lol

I'm leaning to the like it side.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> what does it take for you to be impressed?


Not chiby art style


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 26, 2021)

Physix said:


> Is it just me or is the visual art style of this game just a big no no?





_v3 said:


> It's ugly as all hell. Why use the link's awakening remake art style???





jomaper said:


> The remake looks like fucking shit, like a fucking mobile game.


y'all don't get it
they're doing ANOTHER thing people have begged for
they're bringing back the old chibi art style from the 2d games
funny how the instant you get it, something you wanted turns into something you hate


----------



## matpower (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm glad they kept the top-down view in the remakes, it really looks like how a modern classic Pokémon game would look like IMO. Amazing shit, I am sure I'll get it on release day as long as they don't fuck it up.

As for Legends, looks awesome but those damn framedrops are worse than BOTW lmao.


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Anyone else annoyed that they keep pronouncing "Arceus" wrong? (It's Are-see-us)


Pokedex 3D has the pronunciation as Ar-key-us...I've always said it Arr-see-us but I'd lean with Game Freak themselves knowing lol.


----------



## Varia (Feb 26, 2021)

OK, I'm excited.
I was worried they'll screw up Diamond and Pearl remakes, but looking exactly the same with updated graphics?
Sign me up. I just hope Megas will be back.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Anyone else annoyed that they keep pronouncing "Arceus" wrong? (It's Are-see-us)


no, they basically canonized it as ar-kee-us a while back because otherwise it'd sound like arse


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

jomaper said:


> The remake looks like fucking shit, like a fucking mobile game.
> And that Breath of the Pikachu had less frames than a still image jesus fucking christ I'm so tired of this.


Sounds like you're just looking for a reason to piss and moan.


----------



## Aneki (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm loving the art style of the remakes. It's something so charming about it, gimme


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 26, 2021)

Varia said:


> OK, I'm excited.
> I was worried they'll screw up Diamond and Pearl remakes, but looking exactly the same with updated graphics?
> Sign me up. I just hope Megas will be back.



They should, the remakes are from a pararllel universe where the megas exist.


----------



## SANIC (Feb 26, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> y'all don't get it
> they're doing ANOTHER thing people have begged for
> they're bringing back the old chibi art style from the 2d games
> funny how the instant you get it, something you wanted turns into something you hate


I haven't seen anyone say this, all people want is either 2D sprites back which isn't the same thing, or for the let's go style in a normal game. Man I would have loved it if it was let's go art style


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm digging the art style of the remakes, gives me a X and Y vibe with smaller models in the overworld!

As for legends, like the concept, not too sure about the frame rates and some of the animations. best case, they're trying to do something similar with Dragon Ball FighterZ, worst case, it's beta footage. but then again...
Either ways, excited to see what comes out of these!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

Varia said:


> OK, I'm excited.
> I was worried they'll screw up Diamond and Pearl remakes, but looking exactly the same with updated graphics?
> Sign me up. I just hope Megas will be back.


I don't care about Megas honestly, I'm just glad they aren't crappy-ass "Let's GO!" games, but faithful scaled-down remakes. Sort of like how they scaled down Link's Awakening for that remake. They look very cute.


----------



## mangaTom (Feb 26, 2021)

This is a big pass for me.


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> y'all don't get it
> they're doing ANOTHER thing people have begged for
> they're bringing back the old chibi art style from the 2d games
> funny how the instant you get it, something you wanted turns into something you hate


why are you generalizing? i never asked for anything near this lol, didn't even care for remakes. but this is plain disrespectful.



Memoir said:


> Sounds like you're just looking for a reason to piss and moan.


as someone who consumes basically every pokemon thing i have every right to "piss and moan" since they look like shit, and that's objectively. you cant watch those trailers and tell me they look good, my dude.
I give the Arceus one the benefit of being super early since we have more than a year to go, but the remake STYLE is fucking bad.


----------



## Rafciu (Feb 26, 2021)

I like they kept the view like in old diamond/pearl. Characters looks... different but i can live with that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

jomaper said:


> why are you generalizing? i never asked for anything near this lol, didn't even care for remakes. but this is plain disrespectful.
> 
> 
> as someone who consumes basically every pokemon thing i have every right to "piss and moan" since they look like shit, and that's objectively. you cant watch those trailers and tell me they look good, my dude.
> I give the Arceus one the benefit of being super early since we have more than a year to go, but the remake STYLE is fucking bad.


The remakes look fine, and pay proper homage to the originals. The open world game didn't look anywhere near as choppy as you're heavily insinuating. It's fine, you're just being a dunce about it.


----------



## Physix (Feb 26, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> y'all don't get it
> they're doing ANOTHER thing people have begged for
> they're bringing back the old chibi art style from the 2d games
> funny how the instant you get it, something you wanted turns into something you hate



I never asked for chibi style pokemon games, even the 3d environment is meh. To be honest a simple one to one copy of D/P/P rom with switch compatibility and revived online services would have been enough for me. But yeah I guess modern gamers dont like oldschool 2d sprite artstyle anymore jeez.

A remake in X/Y/Moon/Sun game engine/environment would have been good aswell (from technical/visual point)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 26, 2021)

Well.... this just means more Cynthia at Rule 34. Im probably the only oddball happy about that


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

Physix said:


> I never asked for chibi style pokemon games, even the 3d environment is meh. To be honest a simple one to one copy of D/P/P rom with switch compatibility and revived online services would have been enough for me. But yeah I guess modern games dont like oldschool 2d sprite artstyle anymore jeez.
> 
> A remake in X/Y/Moon/Sun game engine/environment would have been good aswell (from technical/visual point)


Then people would have cried about that. You can't please everyone.


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

Memoir said:


> The remakes look fine, and pay proper homage to the originals. The open world game didn't look anywhere near as choppy as you're heavily insinuating. It's fine, you're just being a dunce about it.


or perhaps you're the exact reason why the biggest franchise in the world keep releasing these half baked games since they will still sell like hot bread.
look at the catching animation, literally 4 frames for chimchar, fuck off mate.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Feb 26, 2021)

the game looks fine, people complain too much.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 26, 2021)

Well that was interesting. The Remake looks interesting - I wonder how they're going to handle the pokedex, Megas / Dynamaxing, and battle formats (though I wonder that for the entire series, moving forward.) I'm also interested in how they're dealing with the Underground, so I can't wait to see more. The art style on the overworld is certainly interesting, but the in game battles like normal so I'm cool with it all around. It might be the best option for the Switch either way. I love Pokemon Sword and Shield, but a lot of areas, like the Isle of Armor's forest, look super messy and ugly. 

The Legends title also looks pretty cool! I wonder if it'll be an MMO, or if it's just a single player experience. The framerate and animations do look a little troublesome though. I wish Nintendo would just release a Switch Pro already; games like Legends, Age of Calamity, Doom, Monster Hunter Rise - they all deserve to run better than they (apparently) currently do.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

alright
i know we're all in a lot of discourse about this, some more than others.
all I'm saying once legends gets hacked and we're able to edit stuff, that's when I'll hack my switch.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2021)

Remakes are decent. Now, will I buy them again? Depends on the content.

As for the Pkmn Legends game, looks cool, but not enough to pique my interest. And hopefully they’ll do something about that framerate. I think it could be better,


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2021)

Honestly, I didn't think it was going be top-down. Not that I mind either way.


----------



## mangaTom (Feb 26, 2021)

Even if the stream was disappointing for me, at least the comments section is what I expected it to be.


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm very pleased with the Pokémon Presents to be honest. Not only did they showcase the so anticipated D/P remakes, but also and finally, a game that's more appealing to the adult audience, which apparently is also open world. I really hope gen 9 takes a similar approach as Pokémon Legends: Arceus.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not-so-secretly hoping we see a Switch successor or even upgrade this year as well. I'd love to see this new title running at 60fps.


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I'm not-so-secretly hoping we see a Switch successor or even upgrade this year as well. I'd love to see this new title running at 60fps.


stop pissing and moaning, you got like 5fps dude, take it


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

The remake looked terrible, might as well play the original on the DS.
That open-world game looked okay at best and more like an Indie project and not a game coming from a multi-billion dollar company.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 26, 2021)

Woah this is super cool! Wonder why people aren't impressed.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 26, 2021)

Diamond and Pearl remakes look okay, I'm not sure why everyone doesn't like it. It's a homage to the DS titles. 

Pokémon Legends though looks really interesting. I'm just curious on how battle mechanics will work. Hopefully they fix the framerate issues as well.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 26, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Woah this is super cool! Wonder why people aren't impressed.


because they're entitled whiners constantly reinterpreting what they want so that they get to feel smugly outraged at everything, even when they've been given what they wanted five seconds ago


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Feb 26, 2021)

Koholint Sinnoh confirmed!


----------



## SANIC (Feb 26, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Woah this is super cool! Wonder why people aren't impressed.


The remakes are a huge step down from ORAS and instead of progressing it regressed to be something like FireRed and LeafGreen did but in 3D.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 26, 2021)

The D/P remakes look a bit... goofy to say the least.
That being said I'm glad we have a team that isn't Game Freak working on it. I'll be interested to see how their perspective changes the formula of this game, for better or for worse. I'm just tired of the stagnant nature of Game Freak's latest works and I hope this might bring something interesting to the table but I won't be surprised if I'm disappointed.

I don't particularly care about much else tbh since I haven't truly enjoyed a Pokemon game in years and don't have high expectations for the other titles announced.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2021)

I would not be surprised if Legends gets delayed. Anyway, if it is good and successful, this might be the future of Pokemon.


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> because they're entitled whiners constantly reinterpreting what they want so that they get to feel smugly outraged at everything, even when they've been given what they wanted five seconds ago


how are a mobile game looking remake and an empty open world @ 5fps what we wanted?


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2021)

i not a fan of the starter pokemon in Pokemon Legends.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Feb 26, 2021)

Pokémon BDSP

Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 26, 2021)

So thats why SwSh sucked so hard.
So the follow ups can be good again..

I see no way how they could mess up a remake 
(if everything up until gen 4 in terms of pkmn is included... )

To put it in Barrets 'FFVII Machinabridged words":
Don't. f*ck. up. GF !


----------



## Coto (Feb 26, 2021)

The original gamefreak devs set the bar too high. That's why people always compare it to the original DS version. (if you look the design, it was carefully built around genius artists, sound programmers, and developers alike).

I will buy it. I'm programming video games, but just to support gamefreak. Also I will never forget, how 10 years ago Nintendo literally approached me and asked "what kind of new features'd you like to have in Pokémon Heart Gold / Soul Silver", and they programmed the touchscreen layout exactly how I described. All I can say is, thank you! You all are the goat!


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 26, 2021)

Coto said:


> ...  you like to have in Pokémon Heart Gold / Soul Silver", and they programmed the touchscreen layout *exactly how I described*. All I can say is, thank you! You all are the goat!



Wat ?

this needs waaay more context...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

The Dawn model looks pretty good, the Lucas model not so much. It's still a much better style than what we've had since X/Y in my opinion. Can't wait to emulate it


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 26, 2021)

So it utilizes normal Pokémon mechanics? I wonder how the sense of progression will work if there isn't any gyms.

Regardless, this is a step in the right direction. They're actually innovating. They just need to fix the FPS.


----------



## DannX (Feb 26, 2021)

I called it, DP remakes were pretty much a given considering they've been releasing remakes of older generations on every new nintendo console. 
FireRed LeafGreen on the GBA.
HeartGold SoulSilver on the DS.
OmegaRuby Alpha Saphire on the 3DS.
And now Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl on the Switch.
I wonder how Black and White Remake will look on Super Switch 2


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

jomaper said:


> why are you generalizing? i never asked for anything near this lol, didn't even care for remakes. but this is plain disrespectful.
> 
> 
> as someone who consumes basically every pokemon thing i have every right to "piss and moan" since they look like shit, and that's objectively. you cant watch those trailers and tell me they look good, my dude.
> I give the Arceus one the benefit of being super early since we have more than a year to go, but the remake STYLE is fucking bad.


They did it this way to properly SCALE the game world. (Did you even listen to the Direct? Because he said that in the Direct.)


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 26, 2021)

I think the remakes with that chibi style would look better with different shading, but I don't really dislike how it looks.

And we're finally getting Pokemon: Breath of the Wild. Shame it looks like the average beginner's first Unity project, but hopefully they'll fix the lighting at some point. Looks interesting from a gameplay perspective, at least.


----------



## altorn (Feb 26, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> View attachment 248843
> 
> So it utilizes normal Pokémon mechanics? I wonder how the sense of progression will work if there isn't any gyms.
> 
> Regardless, this is a step in the right direction. They're actually innovating. They just need to fix the FPS.



that static screenshot seems misleading, looks like Gallade is Garchomp from the position of the labels. lol


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> They did it this way to properly SCALE the game world. (Did you even listen to the Direct? Because he said that in the Direct.)


what does scaling have anything to do with what i'm saying? it looks ugly, dude. the STYLE is UGLY.


----------



## arikonfire (Feb 26, 2021)

Interesting style on the remakes. I had expected a bit more like Let's Go or Sw/Sh. Wonder how it will work out eventually.

As for the other game, I do not understand it. Where is the progression? What is the objective? Is there a story?

(Where is the FPS? Why do the graphics look out of place?)


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

jomaper said:


> what does scaling have anything to do with what i'm saying? it looks ugly, dude. the STYLE is UGLY.


Did you even play the originals? Gen 4 was ugly as a whole. I hated gen 4, but that's just me. I'm excited for the remake. I don't think it looks any uglier than the originals.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

jomaper said:


> what does scaling have anything to do with what i'm saying? it looks ugly, dude. the STYLE is UGLY.


That's fine, you don't like it. As I previously mentioned, you can't please everyone. This same rhetoric circled around Links Awakening. I'd rather they pay proper respects to the games they're remaking (which this did) instead of something dramatic like the FFVII remake.

It also helps to have constructive criticism instead of yelling "this sucks!". Easier to take you seriously this way.

As far as Legends. Your main critique is framerate? Because that can't be fixed, right? They clearly can't optimize the game, according to you. It seems they learned with Sw/Sh and I hope they have better insight. The game isn't coming out until next year. Let's at least save the optimization criticisms until then, yeah?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

arikonfire said:


> Interesting style on the remakes. I had expected a bit more like Let's Go or Sw/Sh. Wonder how it will work out eventually.
> 
> As for the other game, I do not understand it. Where is the progression? What is the objective? Is there a story?
> 
> (Where is the FPS? Why do the graphics look out of place?)


I think the graphics tend to "stand out" so you can find the pokemon easier. But the world looks like absolute boring, empty trash... just like the Wild Areas of Sword and Shield.


----------



## KnightOfRoses (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice, now we have Pokemon Buddypoke


----------



## jomaper (Feb 26, 2021)

Memoir said:


> That's fine, you don't like it. As I previously mentioned, you can't please everyone. This same rhetoric circled around Links Awakening. I'd rather they pay proper respects to the games they're remaking (which this did) instead of something dramatic like the FFVII remake.
> 
> It also helps to have constructive criticism instead of yelling "this sucks!". Easier to take you seriously this way.
> 
> As far as Legends. Your main critique is framerate? Because that can't be fixed, right? They clearly can't optimize the game, according to you. It seems they learned with Sw/Sh and I hope they have better insight. The game isn't coming out until next year. Let's at least save the optimization criticisms until then, yeah?


You're right. GF has a great track record of fixing issues before release and optimizing games. I should wait since they deliver so well.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 26, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> because they're entitled whiners constantly reinterpreting what they want so that they get to feel smugly outraged at everything, even when they've been given what they wanted five seconds ago


haha true. I think they'll still be mad when Pokemon finally become real.


----------



## guisadop (Feb 26, 2021)

Honestly, the remakes are kind of meh. If they don't dumb stuff down and don't add stuff it'll just be a worse version of the originals.
Arceus Legends has potential, but I'm sure they'll screw something up. I hope it has turn based battles and random encounters.


----------



## jesus96 (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't like chibi models at all but the rest looks beautiful for DP,I knew they would ruin with something anyway so no surprises


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

chibi cynthia


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> chibi cynthia


They didn't want to have to render those mega mommy milkers.


----------



## Valwinz (Feb 26, 2021)

Where is the Platinum stuff


----------



## plopo (Feb 26, 2021)

welp, another game since oras that i will not buy.

I guess megas, zmoves and gmax are gone for good...


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> They didn't want to have to render those mega mommy milkers.


alright but
shortstack chibi cynthia
shortstack chibi cynthia


----------



## masagrator (Feb 26, 2021)

guisadop said:


> Honestly, the remakes are kind of meh. If they don't dumb stuff down and don't add stuff it'll just be a worse version of the originals.
> Arceus Legends has potential, but I'm sure they'll screw something up. I hope it has turn based battles and random encounters.


By looking at gameplay - there will be turn based battles, but no random encounters.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

We did it, y'all! We finally annoyed GameFreak enough to get a Sinnoh remake!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

God, I was sleeping and I feel like I missed a ton


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 26, 2021)

I see that the reason for the disappointment of those who did not like the remakes, is because these usually adopted the graphic style of their current generation, so they surely expected that, like the previous remakes, these would adopt the visual style of SW/SHa, which for the first time did not happen.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Feb 26, 2021)

Nintendo Fans: Gameplay is more important than graphics!
Also Nintendo Fans:


----------



## Treeko (Feb 26, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Where is the Platinum stuff


In Episode: Distortion world/Giratina take your pick, they have been doing this with all their remakes lately, HGSS was probably the last time they did a proper remake with good added content.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 26, 2021)

Let's hope they put more effort into the remakes and such unlike Sword and Shield and Gamefreak could be on top again.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 26, 2021)

Not gonna buy them.

My DS still works after all.


----------



## GanjiMEX (Feb 26, 2021)

finally, my man furret will stop walking from that elevator


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 26, 2021)

Let's hope they don't ruin it!


----------



## RemnantKnight56 (Feb 26, 2021)

Not sure how I feel about the remakes. On one hand, I can play modernized versions with my siblings that have never played them, and they have the opportunity to fix the few issues the games had.

On the other hand, the visuals are not 'better', just 'different'. And knowing current-gen Nintendo, they will both be priced at $60. I definitely don't want to pay more than $40 for one of them, but seeing how they handled Link's Awakening--which arguable did improve the game far more in both visuals and gameplay--I just don't think it would be worth it.

Pokemon Legends seems like it'll be great, even if what we've seen is rudimentary. I expect we'll see more once we get closer to release.


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Feb 26, 2021)

To everyone complaining about the graphics and frame rates if both games: they're not done yet.

If you look at SW/Sh betas they run at about 15fps, obviously when they released the games they were better optimised.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> They didn't want to have to render those mega mommy milkers.


Do y'all think before posting?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do y'all think before posting?


He knew what he said.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 26, 2021)

why the hell for diamond and pear remake they went with chibi characters ? serious even pokemon go overworld characters and sword and shield had more human characters, why go chibi? ffs


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 26, 2021)

Wtf is the art for remakes


----------



## playsaves3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> Rumors and leaks are going wild, as the minutes count down to the awaited reveal of what The Pokemon Company has in store for the future of the franchise. Whether or not you believe the "leaks" that are being passed around, it's time to hand in your hype train ticket and board, as today's Pokemon Presents is just about to begin.
> 
> It begins.
> ...



dp got shafted


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Feb 26, 2021)

I absolutely hate the remakes chibi overly cutesy art style but Legends Arceus looks like the game I always wanted


----------



## MegaV2 (Feb 26, 2021)

The original games actually look better than the $60 2021 remake. The state of this franchise pains me so hard


----------



## Neru (Feb 26, 2021)

ffs why chibi format!?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do y'all think before posting?


Just send me directly to horny jail.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Just send me directly to horny jail.
> 
> View attachment 248890


In you go


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

Neru said:


> ffs why chibi format!?


Looks closer to the original, and keeps the charm of the DS games. I love it.

LOOK HOW *CUTE *SHE IS! Looks just like a Nendoroid!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Looks closer to the original, and keeps the charm of the DS games. I love it.
> 
> LOOK HOW *CUTE *SHE IS! Looks just like a Nendoroid!
> View attachment 248894


*holds gently*


----------



## BeastMode6 (Feb 26, 2021)

Can somebody explain pokemon legends to me because I really don't get it. What is it doing that is so different to previous pokemon games? It looks like the same thing just in a slightly different format? What am I missing here?


----------



## RemnantKnight56 (Feb 26, 2021)

BeastMode6 said:


> Can somebody explain pokemon legends to me because I really don't get it. What is it doing that is so different to previous pokemon games? It looks like the same thing just in a slightly different format? Am I missing something?


So far, it appears to be entirely open world, catching is done in the overworld instead of in battle, and it takes place in the distant past of an existing region. That last point is particularly interesting, as it can lead to different gameplay possibilities versus just defeating 8 gyms again. You still collect Pokemon as a primary objective, but there will hopefully be a large variety of Pokemon.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Looks closer to the original, and keeps the charm of the DS games. I love it.
> 
> LOOK HOW *CUTE *SHE IS! Looks just like a Nendoroid!
> View attachment 248894


I also think the chibi look is adorable. People are seriously overreacting and getting butthurt over the stupidest things.


----------



## Viri (Feb 26, 2021)

I'd prefer the Let's Go graphics than the "chibi" graphics. lol


----------



## altorn (Feb 26, 2021)

BeastMode6 said:


> Can somebody explain pokemon legends to me because I really don't get it. What is it doing that is so different to previous pokemon games? It looks like the same thing just in a slightly different format? What am I missing here?



one thing that amazed me is that it's open world and kinda feels like BoTW.
im guessing they will show us more mechanics throughout the year but it seems in the trailer you can catch Pokemon without battling? Maybe player movement spectrum is wider like rolling and crouching. You can rotate the camera too it seems.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 26, 2021)

YOOOOOOO THESE GAMES LOOK SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!
Ceeeelebrate good times come on


----------



## Arolandis (Feb 26, 2021)

I know nobody's gonna like me saying this but the D&P remakes and New Pokemon Snap look like ASS without the main game's toon shading.


----------



## DuoForce (Feb 26, 2021)

No disappointments to be found, it was a fantastic presents!  We finally got the Sinnoh remakes and they look incredible and very true to the original games.  We also got another mainline game for next year which is also in Sinnoh with open world mechanics, Hype train has finally arrived!


----------



## YuseiFD (Feb 26, 2021)

lmao the framerate on that arceus game, not to mention the graphics.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 26, 2021)

NOT PLATINUM

DAMN IT YOU FOOLS

...What, is it "too hard" to redo the Distortion World? What about the Battle Frontier, and the VS Recorder?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 26, 2021)

It's really weird seeing such a harsh reaction towards the D/P remake's art-style, I figured most folks that played it in the past would have wanted to see it remade visually similar to the original.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 26, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> It's really weird seeing such a harsh reaction towards the D/P remake's art-style, I figured most folks that played it in the past would have wanted to see it remade visually similar to the original.


I do like the art style - it's similar to Link's Awakening or A Link Between Worlds - but it NEEDS more snow.
Platinum had snow patches in Twinleaf, and this remake could've extended that to Route 201 too, along with Verity Lakefront.

That Legends game, though...brings back major Breath of the Wild vibes, stylistically, which isn't a good thing.


----------



## Ferris1000 (Feb 26, 2021)

Of course no Pokémon crystal with new graphics...just because it would a game I would buy.


----------



## DerpDingus (Feb 26, 2021)

I think I'm in the minority but I was bummed to see Pokémon drop the chibi art style- it had so much charm to it. I'm glad to see it back but the graphics in general look unfinished as if what ever retarded game engine they're still using is still not optimized for the switch. 

Pokémon legends just looks like its being run by a potato. That frame rate makes my eyes bleed


----------



## NoIdeaofAnything (Feb 26, 2021)

Is the video for anybody else laggy? The music plays, but the picture only changes all few seconds. On YT it works.

hmm
I just REALLY hope that they will not use the trashy catching mechanics of "Let´s Go".

A real open world Pokemon would be beautiful.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 26, 2021)

I would've loved an actual Platinum remake, since that improved on pretty much every issue DP had - Surf speed was increased from walking to running speed, a decent amount of Fire-types were added to the regional Dex (so Flint could have an actual themed team), Distortion World, Battle Frontier, introducing Rotom formes and Shaymin Sky forme, VS Recorder, earlier Cyrus appearances including a new battle in Celestic Town Ruins...that Wi-Fi room not many people could experience due to the DS not supporting anything better than WEP...

Why did you choose the inferior games, guys? Why?

Just please don't make it worse by removing stuff again...


----------



## Agusto101 (Feb 26, 2021)

Diamonds and pearl are by default great games, this " remakes"  looks awful I don't care if people are blind as fuck, we waited for 14 years it was the most waited generation remakes and they totally ruined it, THANKS.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

There's two types of people: either you love the graphical style or you hate it


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

altorn said:


> one thing that amazed me is that it's open world and kinda feels like BoTW.
> im guessing they will show us more mechanics throughout the year but it seems in the trailer you can catch Pokemon without battling? Maybe player movement spectrum is wider like rolling and crouching. You can rotate the camera too it seems.


I'd love it if they made the Pokeball controller as an optional way to play. (Not forced, just optional. A single Joy-con would be cool too, just like the Let's GO! games.)



Agusto101 said:


> Diamonds and pearl are by default great games, this " remakes"  looks awful I don't care if people are blind as fuck, we waited for 14 years it was the most waited generation remakes and they totally ruined it, THANKS.


Nah fam, they tried to keep it "in the feel of" the DS version, graphically. Just like they did with the OR/AS remakes, and they did the same with the HG/SS remakes. Kept the graphics close in style to the originals. I prefer it this way.



AkiraKurusu said:


> NOT PLATINUM
> 
> DAMN IT YOU FOOLS
> 
> ...What, is it "too hard" to redo the Distortion World? What about the Battle Frontier, and the VS Recorder?


Maybe they'll sell us back the Platinum stuff as a $20 DLC pack. I'd be down for that. Give us a New Game+ mode with the Platinum stuff as an option. And maybe a new difficulty for seasoned veterans. I'm kind of shocked they haven't added in randomizers and stuff that fans have been doing mods of for years.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

"I don't want Diamond/pearl remakes" "then why did you ask for them"


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 26, 2021)

i appreciate them trying something new, but i dont think the stubby toy overworld look is going to do well on the switch.

also, i really hope they don't believe that 20fps is a design choice... like, why was that footage dropping so many frames?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> "I don't want Diamond/pearl remakes" "then why did you ask for them"


Exactly, people set their expectations too high. I think they're perfect as they showed them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2021)

Personally, I'd prefer to spend my money on Legends Arceus rather than on BD or SP


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Personally, I'd prefer to spend my money on Legends Arceus rather than on BD or SP


Agreed. I'm more intrigued by Arceus at least in the short term, but would be kidding myself to suggest I won't be buying both anyway.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 26, 2021)

why am I actually excited for this...it's pokemon...


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> why am I actually excited for this...it's pokemon...


because,,, it... is... Pokémon...


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> why am I actually excited for this...it's pokemon...


You had a childhood, right?


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> You had a childhood, right?


pearl was my first game, y my second, and I haven't been able to commit to getting far much less beating another pokemon game since I beat those 2


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> I love it!! Obviously the graphics are weak on the DPPt remakes and the Arceus game had the saddest framerate but I DONT CARE, THEY LOOK AWESOME. GIVE!


Hear hear! The Chibi on DP remakes is a taste thing, you either love it or you don't. But I hold out that they're still improving Framerate for Legends Arceus. As someone else said: THIS is the shit we EXPECTED Sw&SH to be!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> pearl was my first game, y my second, and I haven't been able to commit to getting far much less beating another pokemon game since I beat those 2


Damn, you're young, lol. My first game was literally the first game, Red on Gameboy. I was in the 8th grade when they came out here in America.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 26, 2021)

I stopped playing Pokemon games for quite a while after Gold and Silver, so I don't have any nostalgia for Diamond and Pearl.  As much as this is a prime opportunity to play through them for the first time, I think I'm still more interested in Legends Arceus.  Overworld battles should've been added ages ago.


----------



## NitroTears (Feb 26, 2021)

VartioArtel said:


> But I hold out that they're still improving Framerate for Legends Arceus.


I get the sinking feeling that they wont, based on all the criticisms that SwSh had in it's initial trailer that were not fixed even to this day. (Things like the graphics/tree textures)


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 26, 2021)

NitroTears said:


> I get the sinking feeling that they wont, based on all the criticisms that SwSh had in it's initial trailer that were not fixed even to this day. (Things like the graphics/tree textures)


I did say 'hold out'. Not 'believe'.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 26, 2021)

I dont care for pokemon games anymore. WAY too easy. was fun in my pre 20's


----------



## BLsquared (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm actually glad for both the D/P remakes and the prequel. Pearl was my first game as well (I got into the series late), so I'm really excited to go back to having a Luxray main. And getting a totally new game set on the same place, but with new mechanics? I'm not a huge Pokemon fan, but I'm excited for that.

PS: love that Shinx was in the video so many times lol. I kid you not, Shinx was my "real" starter in those games; I caught him first and oh boy he was my pal forever.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 27, 2021)

For People that dont get why people are hating on the dp remake style its easy lets see

 fire red and leaf green *used gen 3 ruby and saphire gba* engine and graphics for the remake

*heart gold and soul silver used gen 4 graphics(platinium)* for the remake

*omega ruby and alpha sapphire used x and y* engine and graphics for the remake

brilliant diamond* instead *of using sword and shield graphics and engine for a full 3d look went back to gen 4 graphics but in 3d instead of sprites so... meh and gamefreak didnt even do it themselves, they just chose a company that did a random pokemon sleep app do it for them, they didn't even bothered and outsourced it.

So its easy to see why people are upset, instead of using current gen engine/graphics they just went back just turned the sprites in 3d without doing much work and made everything into chibbi.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> why am I actually excited for this...it's pokemon...


You answered your question in the second part, because it's pokemon


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> "I don't want Diamond/pearl remakes" "then why did you ask for them"


I never did, personally; what I'd have liked was a _Sinnoh_ remake, or in other words remaking the best version of Sinnoh - Platinum.


----------



## Dinomite (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm pumped for the release of Pokemon Snap more than anything else. Way overdue, I still beat the N64 game every couple of years. The mechanics of finding ways to take interesting pics should be fun.


----------



## Goku1992A (Feb 27, 2021)

Ahh yes my history with Pokémon It's been a long 22 years lol  (I'm 29) I'm not really a fan of the D/P series but I did like Cyrus

PK R/B/Y - I had beat Yellow
PK G/S/C - I had beat Crystal
PK R/S/E - I had beat all 3
PK LG/FR - I had beat fire red
PK D/P/P - I had beat Diamond and Platinum  (I didn't like the game too much)
PK B/W/B2/W2 - I only beat Black
PK HG/SS - I beat the PK League in SS but I still have Kanto to beat
PK X/Y - I was playing Y but I'm on the 5th Gym
PK S/M/US/UM - Never played it
PK OR/AS - Never played it
PK E/P - I played Lets goo Evvee I'm on the 6th Gym
PK SW/SH - I beat SW


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 27, 2021)

Dinomite said:


> I'm pumped for the release of Pokemon Snap more than anything else. Way overdue, I still beat the N64 game every couple of years. The mechanics of finding ways to take interesting pics should be fun.


I'm worried constantly taking photos will become tedious grinding after a while, personally. I grew up way after the N64 era, only getting to play Stadium when I visited a primary school friend's house (I fell out of touch with the guy when we went to different high schools); I never did get to play the original Snap, or pretty much any other 64 games.
So yeah, I've got..._mixed_...feelings about New Snap.

I mean, the Ranger trio was centred around circling sprites a bunch, but it had enough things to break up the monotony - three fun stories and side quests. Mystery Dungeon DS (screw the 3DS and Switch garbage) had awesome stories and characters to break up the dungeon exploration.

New Snap, so far, doesn't seem to have much of a story or any worthwhile characters to snap away from the snapping.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You answered your question in the second part, because it's pokemon


the opposite actually...considering before the announcement of pokemon legends the series basically fell into the rut if being nintendo's call of duty. the same game, printed out every year...with some tweaks and new content but other wise pretty much completely interchangeable with the pervious title


----------



## deSSy2724 (Feb 27, 2021)

So basically they made the remake look more like the latest animes......... *too much* chibinnes and I hate it.

Also the, "main" game look nothing special and there are some frame rate and animation issues..... not impressed and I highly doubt they would fix them. Graphics also kinda meh...... hell SW/SH looks actually better for me.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 27, 2021)

The only game I'll actually play from this is the new Pokemon Snap game.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Feb 27, 2021)

DarthDub said:


> The only game I'll actually play from this is the new Pokemon Snap game.


Actually im most impressed with that game even though I never played and never liked those "snap" games (expect that the Venusaur looks really really strange)....... 

OK, oh well...... I will admit it, people can in fact "change" their opinions and what not, like completelly the oposite 

Learning it the hardest way......


----------



## Ricken (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh man.  I hope this doesn't disappoint


----------



## PZT (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> "I don't want Diamond/pearl remakes" "then why did you ask for them"


tbh I never asked for them and they really don't need to exist, only reason this is getting made is because shareholders demand a Pokemon game for the fiscal quarter
D/P wasn't even good, they just ran out of good things to remake and kept going for some reason (the reason is money)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> tbh I never asked for them and they really don't need to exist, only reason this is getting made is because shareholders demand a Pokemon game for the fiscal quarter
> D/P wasn't even good, they just ran out of good things to remake and kept going for some reason (the reason is money)


I wasn't talking about you tho


----------



## PZT (Feb 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I wasn't talking about you tho


fair I ought to pay more attention


----------



## altorn (Feb 27, 2021)

BD and SP graphics remind me of Story of Seasons Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Ajlr (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh boy they delivered. I'm hyped.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Looks closer to the original, and keeps the charm of the DS games. I love it.
> 
> LOOK HOW *CUTE *SHE IS! Looks just like a Nendoroid!
> View attachment 248894


This post right here officer


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 27, 2021)

now the wait for november 10-19th 2021 begins (considering the WW release scedule since X/Y) I imagine it's within those 9 days


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2021)

Since it was really just a teaser, we don't know what they may have changed or added for the remake.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 27, 2021)

Give us a firered/leafgreen remake

Lets go doesn't count, that was ruined by the catching mechanics


----------



## Jayro (Feb 27, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Give us a firered/leafgreen remake
> 
> Lets go doesn't count, that was ruined by the catching mechanics


Firered and leaf green were already gen 1 remakes using gen 3's engine. You want a remake, remade?

Didn't HG/SS have Kanto in the aftergame?


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 27, 2021)

so no Pokemon legends Giratina? that's tauros crap!!!


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 27, 2021)

Pokémon Legends is what I always dreamed of Pokémon, a game with a wide open world and with several Pokémon around it (Also, Cyndaquill is back <3), I'm really excited about it, but the gameplay shown seems to be with an extremely low resolution and with a bad frame-rate, I hope Nintendo can fix it by 2022.

As for the Diamond and Pearl Remakes, I was really disappointed, the game is visually worse than Pokémon Let's Go, it almost looks like an indie game, I love Sinnoh but I don't know if I would pay $60 on this.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Feb 27, 2021)

That Arceus game has over a year to be polished. Not saying they won't but maybe wait until it's closer to the date to make a judgement on it.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 27, 2021)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> That Arceus game has over a year to be polished. Not saying they won't but maybe wait until it's closer to the date to make a judgement on it.


It just looks hella boring with nothing else in the world but trees and grass. Hell, add some fucking bushes, small ponds, creeks, waterfalls, patchy fog with depth to it, dust motes/glowflies, it's the small details that really bring the world around you to life.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2021)

honestly i feel like this art style is what they should've done for x/y/or/as, feels like more of a natural progression from the 2d sprites they had before


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Feb 27, 2021)

About Legends Framerate/PkmnShSw being empty:
Thats mostly due to them using high poly models.. out. in. the. open, instead of - y know - scaling those mf's down....

Honestly.

Don't make that mistake.

Then again. Just don't gut DP/PL's nat dex and maybe we can be friends for on last time.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 27, 2021)

I ain't trusting anything GF does anymore until I see with my own eyes that this crap they're working on rn will be good.
Until then, it's shit.


And I know another studio is working on the D/P remakes, but I still ain't trusting anything.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 27, 2021)

looks ugly looks worse then sword and shield at times (not joking)


----------



## DerpDingus (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I ain't trusting anything GF does anymore until I see with my own eyes that this crap they're working on rn will be good.
> Until then, it's shit.
> 
> 
> And I know another studio is working on the D/P remakes, but I still ain't trusting anything.


you are a smart man


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 27, 2021)

Excited for Legends, and very happy about the remakes being a real thing.

I'm a little disappointed at using that chibi art style instead of making it closer to something like Sword and Shield, but that's a nitpick. I have a feeling I'll grow to like it, just like I did with the Link's Awakening remakes.


----------



## Dankstorm (Feb 27, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'd love it if they made the Pokeball controller as an optional way to play. (Not forced, just optional. A single Joy-con would be cool too, just like the Let's GO! games.)



Since earlier there have been a post about pokeball controller going back onto production and DT remakes don't look like they are made for this, I think your wish is answered


----------



## Missing Number (Feb 27, 2021)

why do i ffeel dissapoints?

not that i care about pokemon anymore but those remakes are fugly.  coulda justt took lets go or the most recent and use that engine.  having 2 players but regular battles (or optionally super casual lets go "battle only trainers) and following/ridable pokemon ...  i dunno i bet u gotta have HM slaves in this too


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 27, 2021)

hmm, well this direct was short but interesting to watch (i caught this live on yt the UK version)
when it was happening, i tuned in at around the pokemon legends reveal and pokemon D/P reveal (at the end).

which was the most awesome part of the direct IMO. 

im super excited for Legends as it has that "BOTW" feel along with PoKemon mix instead of zelda. 
can't wait for this in 2022! 

finally, i good pokemon game for me to play on my switch! I didn't have a good pokemon game yet for my switch,
so this will be awesome. i wonder why they choose shion region instead of the classic kanto where Pokemon originally started from,
imagine that as pokemon legends, oh well this region is good too. 

Pokemon diamond and peral were a 100% given, i mean the leaks that they had were huge, so they had to be real,
and i think those title names, i saw a while ago on yt mehcioned by someone way beofre the direct happened, 
lol. talk about fututre sight, nt sure who it was but they were right on the names. 

also, one thing i noticed in the dircet at the begining was that they went thorugh all the pokemon stuff from 1997 to now,
but they did not show or mehcion the Pokemon games for GC (Collsuom/Gale of darkness or Battle revolotuion) at all,
i didn't see them in the history overview trailer, which was  real shame as they were 9are) still great PKN games to play.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 27, 2021)

I saw people saying that Sinnoh remakes look like indie games.

In fact... they look WORSE than an indie game.


Pokémon Legends on the other hand is pretty amazing, I wish they had done a better job of handling Sinnoh's remakes.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2021)

My god, Legends Arceus looks like the game that SwSh should have been. It looks so so much much better.

I'll be keeping an eye out on that one.


----------



## placebo_yue (Feb 27, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> I saw people saying that Sinnoh remakes look like indie games.
> 
> In fact... they look WORSE than an indie game.




is that video supposed to be proof? while tenten looks great, it lacks contrast, it uses limited palletes, and the battle enviroments are quite empty and plain compared to pokemon's. Disliking the chibi look doesn't make it "bad quality". Realism is not quality.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 27, 2021)

2DSGamerdude said:


> hmm, well this direct was short but interesting to watch (i caught this live on yt the UK version)
> when it was happening, i tuned in at around the pokemon legends reveal and pokemon D/P reveal (at the end).
> 
> which was the most awesome part of the direct IMO.
> ...


well im guessing they didnt want to show gc pokemon games that had better graphics than the switch pokemon games lol
yeah Colosseum and XD would be amazing to have an remake with more open-world style and wild Pokemon in grass and whatnot, shame they dont even acknowledge them in pokemon history.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 27, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> yeah Colosseum and XD would be amazing to have an remake with more open-world style and wild Pokemon in grass and whatnot.



nice point there, and to this i have a little story from the past that is related to this exact idea: 
the story goes as such: 

back when i was on thepurplecube website way back when, the site is no longer with us unforte  .
there i was known as "Talesfanthedude". and 
i had made a exact thread talking about this exact idea (many many years ago, lol). 
that i wish could have happened, using these games as a base (and BR for wii). 

lol, and now that idea is happeneing, but with DP world, lol. 
im excited.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 27, 2021)

2DSGamerdude said:


> nice point there, and to this i have a little story from the past that is related to this exact idea:
> the story goes as such:
> 
> back when i was on thepurplecube website way back when, the site is no longer with us unforte  .
> ...


not sure if legends will be like that, i will threat it more like  an open world exploration game and not an rpg type pokemon game, since its like a prequel to everything i doubt we will see gyms or pokemon league or elite fours and whatnot, it will be probably more like botw where you can go anywhere and each region has something to solve that will help you  to go and face arceus in the end.

but it wont be a regular pokemon game in openworld fir sure imo.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 27, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> not sure if legends will be like that, i will threat it more like  an open world exploration game and not an rpg type pokemon game, since its like a prequel to everything i doubt we will see gyms or pokemon league or elite fours and whatnot, it will be probably more like botw where you can go anywhere and each region has something to solve that will help you  to go and face arceus in the end.
> 
> but it wont be a regular pokemon game in openworld fir sure imo.



oah, yeah that looks awesome, can't wait for this, 
since it is a prequel, there aren't any gyms or league yet, there's no pokedex, lol
it's that anicent, this isl ike the best orgin story to PKN! 
pkn never had this type of game before, now it the time for it. 

if anything im getting this only pkn game for switch, i wonder how many diffrent gens will be in here? 
Gen I - VIII or just gen I - V. 
i've been waiting for something like this for a very very long time,
the trialer sure looks amazing, hope it stays that asweome until relase in 2022.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 27, 2021)

2DSGamerdude said:


> oah, yeah that looks awesome, can't wait for this,
> since it is a prequel, there aren't any gyms or league yet, there's no pokedex, lol
> it's that anicent, this isl ike the best orgin story to PKN!
> pkn never had this type of game before, now it the time for it.
> ...


well they arent doing gens anymore they just pick a certain number of pokemons from each generation that think people like and cut the rest lol, so i wouldnt call it saying every pokemon from gen 1-5 will be there but kinda like sword and shield it will be some pokemon from each gen.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 27, 2021)

placebo_yue said:


> is that video supposed to be proof? while tenten looks great, it lacks contrast, it uses limited palletes, and the battle enviroments are quite empty and plain compared to pokemon's. Disliking the chibi look doesn't make it "bad quality". Realism is not quality.


My problem with the remakes is not because of the chibi style, but because it looks like a mobile game.






About Temtem, it is a simple indie game and it costs much less than Pokémon, it is very strange that it seems to be much better mainly visually.

I loved Pokémon Legends, but the remakes are so horrible, I don’t speak because of the artistic style but in general graphics, you could have delivered something even better for $ 60


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> I saw people saying that Sinnoh remakes look like indie games.
> 
> In fact... they look WORSE than an indie game.
> 
> ...



Switch exclusive looks worse than a game designed with a focus on PC hardware...more news at ten.

I agree Legends Arceus looks a fair bit better than BD/SP, but it also looks like it runs at 15 FPS.  I'm still interested in it, but that's always going to be the trade-off when it comes to portable consoles: performance gains for graphical downgrades, or vice-versa.  New Pokemon Snap seems to have struck the ideal balance in that regard, but it probably helps a lot that it's an on-rails game.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Switch exclusive looks worse than a game designed with a focus on PC hardware...more news at ten.
> 
> I agree Legends Arceus looks a fair bit better than BD/SP, but it also looks like it runs at 15 FPS.  I'm still interested in it, but that's always going to be the trade-off when it comes to portable consoles: performance gains for graphical downgrades, or vice-versa.  New Pokemon Snap seems to have struck the ideal balance in that regard, but it probably helps a lot that it's an on-rails game.


You know that Temtem is capable of running on a PC much weaker than the Switch, right? In addition, the game will also be released for Switch later this year, and to be honest, Let's Go and Sword and Shield both have slightly better visuals than Temtem, so there are no excuses for Sinnoh's remakes to be worse and look like 2010 mobile game.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> You know that Temtem is capable of running on a PC much weaker than the Switch, right?


The minimum requirements for [email protected] FPS are right around Switch's specs, so I wouldn't say "_much_ weaker" is accurate.  Not really sure what your point is either, that a game running at 640x480 is going to look a lot worse than running it at 4K?  I mean...yeah.  TemTem is scalable with hardware, Switch exclusives are obviously not.



Moon164 said:


> to be honest, Let's Go and Sword and Shield both have slightly better visuals than Temtem, so there are no excuses for Sinnoh's remakes to be worse and look like 2010 mobile game.


That's debatable, especially when taking things like anti-aliasing and performance into account.  Plus I'm pretty sure the Sinnoh remakes are just using a slightly modified version of the Let's Go engine anyway.


----------



## Delerious (Feb 28, 2021)

Late to the party and I must say: I'm disappointed that of all the niche things they mentioned in the montage, Adventures wasn't included.

Oh, D/P remakes? Yeah yeah, we already knew it was coming. Legends looks neat though, minus the lack of polish in the video. I guess they have a whole year though.


----------



## glencoe2004 (Feb 28, 2021)

Chibi artstyle is garbage, Legends runs and looks worse than a fangame from 2013, gg Ninty


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 28, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Ahh yes my history with Pokémon It's been a long 22 years lol  (I'm 29) I'm not really a fan of the D/P series but I did like Cyrus
> 
> PK R/B/Y - I had beat Yellow
> PK G/S/C - I had beat Crystal
> ...


PK R/B/Y - I had beat Blue
PK G/S/C - I had beat all three
PK R/S/E - I had beat all Sapphire
PK LG/FR - I had beat fire red
PK D/P/P - I had beat Diamond
PK B/W/B2/W2 - I only beat Black
PK HG/SS -
PK X/Y - I beat Y
PK S/M/US/UM - Started Moon and got past the first trial and I got annoyed  by the amount of cutscenes
PK OR/AS - Beat Alpha Sapphire
PK E/P - I played Lets go Eevee to the 3rd or so gym


----------



## ihaveawindows (Feb 28, 2021)

WOW. Just WOW. I remember playing Moon on my 3DS when USUM was announced. I also remember finishing Detective Pikachu


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The minimum requirements for [email protected] FPS are right around Switch's specs, so I wouldn't say "_much_ weaker" is accurate.  Not really sure what your point is either, that a game running at 640x480 is going to look a lot worse than running it at 4K?  I mean...yeah.  TemTem is scalable with hardware, Switch exclusives are obviously not.
> 
> 
> That's debatable, especially when taking things like anti-aliasing and performance into account.  Plus I'm pretty sure the Sinnoh remakes are just using a slightly modified version of the Let's Go engine anyway.


while performance maybe be debatable saying that visualy dp remakes are better than lets go or sword and shield is not lol.

so its like saying final fantasy xv pocket edition is better becuase it will maintain the framerate lol.

obviously the overworld visuals are 10 times better on lets go vs dp remakes same for sword and shield, they basicaly did barebones 3d, obviosuly this will run more stable than a fullblown 3d title.

So you think links awakening remake looks better than botw becuase the performance and resolution is better? just because a game has a higher resolution/performance that doesnt make it better visually, as always you sacrifice visuals over resolution that is never gonna change.

pokemon lets go is a 720p handheld and 1080p docked sure it can drop afew frames here and there but still looks 10 times better

saying this 





looks worse than this is ridiculous


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> while performance maybe be debatable saying that visualy dp remakes are better than lets go or sword and shield is not lol.


I think you misunderstood, I was saying TemTem looks better than Let's Go or SwSh, not that BD/SP look better than those two.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 28, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I think you misunderstood, I was saying TemTem looks better than Let's Go or SwSh, not that BD/SP look better than those two.


yeah but after gamefreak had the lets go engine or sword and shield engine they went and made a remake that looks 10 times worse than the games they already had engine for, which made no sense, im guess they just wanted to get a rpg pokemon game for 2021 and that was easy and fast to make without much effort, now i which they just went with lets go developers and not with this studio that never made any actual game and are more of a support studio than a full game studio...

tbh pokemon lets go probably has the best visuals of any pokemon main game to date and its a switch exclusive where they actualy have the rights to use the engine, such a missed oportunity, lets go is chibbi done right on the switch, if ten ten can get teh look of lets go it will look as good or better than lets go/swsh


----------



## deisuke1234 (Feb 28, 2021)

My guess with the Pokemon Legends Arceus has to do with back in the original pokemon diamond and pearl. The only way to get arceus was through a mystery gift. My guess is they are going to use that same strategy as they did with pokemon Rangers. Where the only way to get manaphy in diamond/pearl was through sending it over from Pokemon ranger. But than agian i might be wrong since this is just my guess. But that is also why i think why the pokemon Legends is kinda unclear over what its purpose would be.


----------



## placebo_yue (Feb 28, 2021)

deisuke1234 said:


> the pokemon Legends is kinda unclear over what its purpose would be.


games must have a prupose? that's some news...

I can't deal with the ammount of bitching over graphics. If you care about graphics so much why are you playing pokemon to begin with? why do you own a switch? you should be playing 8k 120fps games on PC MASTER RACE [/irony]


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 28, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> while performance maybe be debatable saying that visualy dp remakes are better than lets go or sword and shield is not lol.
> 
> so its like saying final fantasy xv pocket edition is better becuase it will maintain the framerate lol.
> 
> ...


The remakes look's much more worse than the Let's Go.













Xzi said:


> I think you misunderstood, I was saying TemTem looks better than Let's Go or SwSh, not that BD/SP look better than those two.



I think Temtem is infinitely more beautiful than these remakes (this video here is a clear example of that)


But despite the excellent artwork, I still think LetsGo and Sword / Shield have better graphics in general.


----------



## k7ra (Feb 28, 2021)

I think, would not buy this remake, better play on ds again (But for ppl that not played ds game it would be not bad)
Really not liked chibi, on 3ds remakes as\or they was still better... On 3ds, Carl! On system where almost all games was chibi...
And here we get after 2 good gens thin joke (Glad that battles not look as it was on original, or it would be double face palm)
Legends trailer not show much, only open world and catch\battle + tell that you need catch them all.
If they would add multiplayer there, that would be great (would not happen)
They should show\add more, or it would be fast become boring.
They should add explore\cooking\creating similar to botw or something to it.
Well, some story would be nice too


----------



## Moon164 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 1, 2021)

Here's my take as not a fan of Pokémon.

The DP remakes have an adorable art style and that's great, but that's all it has going for it.
Pokémon Legends: Arceus looked incredible with how it was essentially going to pull a Breath of the Wild on the Pokémon formula, and then they showed that the battle system was the same and I lost interest. I was hoping for an action RPG like Kingdom Hearts, or at the very least a form of the ATB system from Chrono Trigger, the SNES and PSX Final Fantasies, and Pokémon Masters.

I want a Gen. 5 remake.


----------



## placebo_yue (Mar 1, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I want a Gen. 5 remake.


It begins...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2021)

While I'm fine with Gen 4 being top down and faithful, I really hope Gen 5 goes full Sun and Moon with the art style.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

That's it? No smash?


----------



## Ajlr (Mar 9, 2021)

Does anyone here forget that graphics don't matter if the gameplay is good? Huh? The art style is cute for me, personally.


----------



## placebo_yue (Mar 9, 2021)

Ajlr said:


> Does anyone here forget that graphics don't matter if the gameplay is good


People who grew up with the NES or some other console from those days or earlier knows this, it's obvious. But kids these days (or people that think new=better by default) think that as technology advances, everything produced should be top notch or else it's "dated" and therefore obsolete. It's a sad mentality but that's the world we live in..


----------



## Ajlr (Mar 9, 2021)

placebo_yue said:


> People who grew up with the NES or some other console from those days or earlier knows this, it's obvious. But kids these days (or people that think new=better by default) think that as technology advances, everything produced should be top notch or else it's "dated" and therefore obsolete. It's a sad mentality but that's the world we live in..


The people that thought new graphics=better are the same people that complain all the time when they're given something without understanding a situation and also hate old bands like the Beatles (I'm a fricking Beatles fan), Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, etc. and love Justin Bieber, bullshit rap artists, etc.


----------



## k7ra (Mar 9, 2021)

Ajlr said:


> Does anyone here forget that graphics don't matter if the gameplay is good? Huh? The art style is cute for me, personally.


We already have gameplay with old one (and we fine with it), if they try make new game\remake we expect to see new features at same level or even better as pokemon eevee\sword have.
They try win new and old fans with this.
Old fans expect better version (not chibi limitations that give ds\3ds, f. even chibi on 3ds was much better), bcs loved old game and want that it would be polished.
New ppl on switch would see mobile game that not worth. And would buy other game
So, what we see. GF have L\L situations, only true fans would buy it and ppl that not expect much of it
I better play ds version, in 2d they look better. Like someone said story same, gameplay same. Graphic not important, but bad graphic\port important


----------



## Ajlr (Mar 9, 2021)

k7ra said:


> not important, but bad graphic\port importan


Graphics are not bad, why the heck does everyone hate cute graphics now? Because it's not high tech?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2021)

Ajlr said:


> Graphics are not bad, why the heck does everyone hate cute graphics now? Because it's not high tech?


because low res textures and weird lighting are not "cute graphics"


----------



## k7ra (Mar 9, 2021)

Well, I'm sure that if it would come out as this, then we would see mods for cfw that change and make better textures\models in game.
And there can appear ds mod even xD


----------



## Dravolada (May 21, 2021)

I want the game to look good, but personally, I just hope they don't make it way too easy.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 22, 2021)

The graphics are fine. Tbh everyone wanted these remakes so I don't see the problem


----------



## cvskid (May 22, 2021)

I see the problem. Not a graphics person but it does looks low quality for a game in one of the most popular franchises in the world.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2021)

I heard from a french youtuber who often quote trustable leakers that Nintendo heard us
They MIGHT change the graphics of 4th gen remake

Of course, don't expect something like the videos below
However, they might give up on the chibi-style

so yea, don't expect those videos to become reality


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 22, 2021)

I hope against hope this will be more similar to HeartGold/SoulSilver than Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire - that is to say, HGSS kept the additions Crystal brought whilst returning overall focus to Ho-Oh and Lugia, but ORAS all but abandoned Emerald's additions outside of a throwaway "Delta Episode" that just wasn't the same.
I hope these games retain the Distortion World and Battle Frontier, not to mention the Battleground Cafe.

I couldn't care less about the chibi-ness (though Legends is butt-ugly).


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I hope against hope this will be more similar to HeartGold/SoulSilver than Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire - that is to say, HGSS kept the additions Crystal brought whilst returning overall focus to Ho-Oh and Lugia, but ORAS all but abandoned Emerald's additions outside of a throwaway "Delta Episode" that just wasn't the same.
> I hope these games retain the Distortion World and Battle Frontier, not to mention the Battleground Cafe.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the chibi-ness (*though Legends is butt-ugly*).


just to remind you, Legend Arceus graphics that were shown in the trailer weren't finale
They still have nearly a year before releasing it
I heard from the same french youtuber i mentionned above that Legend Arceus might be delayed
Apparently, Nintendo has another major game to be released in early 2022 (probably botw2)


----------



## k7ra (May 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I heard from a french youtuber who often quote trustable leakers that Nintendo heard us
> They MIGHT change the graphics of 4th gen remake
> 
> Of course, don't expect something like the videos below
> ...



That's looks much better!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I heard from a french youtuber who often quote trustable leakers that Nintendo heard us
> They MIGHT change the graphics of 4th gen remake
> 
> Of course, don't expect something like the videos below
> ...



That first video showed a Beauty from the Gen VII games - the white dress and blonde hair is quite distinctive. Meanwhile the Beauties from DP had a blue sleeveless shirt and a white skirt. Also Metal Claw, on an Empoleon, in the Elite 4 fights, against an Infernape...followed by an Ice Beam...BULL
As for the second video...obviously fake; failed to show Lucas at all, only focusing on Dawn for whatever reason.

Those videos do look better than the actual reveal, but the glaring errors are glaring.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Seriously though, why'd that guy focus on Dawn so much? Why not put Lucas in some of that footage?


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 23, 2021)

Gimme goddamn Platinum, you talentless hacks. Put someone else in charge of the series.


----------

